# Can marrow (knuckle) bones throw off calcium content?



## Ronda (Aug 23, 2010)

So my 5 month old male, Cajun, is kibble fed (Solid Gold Wolf Cub) because I am still a relative newb to RAW (I've only fed my 2 yr old bitch raw since she was 11 months old) and I figured that it would be safer to feed a balanced kibble than screw him up through a mistake on my part until he was done with the most rapid growth period. I was planning on starting him on RAW at about 7 months. (thankfully that's only 2 months away, kibble poop, even good kibble poop is disgusting smelling and there's a ton of it!)

However I am giving him raw knuckle bones for chewing, especially lately since all his little toofies are falling out and he's miserable. He started with a slight limp last week that went away before I could get him into my work to be seen so I chalked it up to something tweaked slightly during one of his nutty moments. Today, he's limping again, so I'm thinking most likely Pano has reared its ugly head and I'll take him in tomorrow to confirm with the vet and let her decide whether she wants to xray elbows and shoulders just in case. I got to thinking (always dangerous) that maybe I'm making it worse (if its Pano) by adding the extra calcium from the marrow bones??? Could he be getting that much extra calcium that it could affect him? His poop is fine, not crumbly or dry, but maybe I should lay off the bones for now?

This weekend he had a knuckle bone several times a day for chewing relief and pretty much destroyed it. I tossed it this morning since there really wasn't much left for him to scrape at and it was getting sharp edges. I only buy the ends of the femurs so he ate quite a bit of cartilage and he got the bone scraped down pretty good too. 

Just curious if anyone has any thoughts on this...sorry if its rambly and all over the place, I'm just thinking out loud here. 

Poor Cajun, first all his teeth fall out and now his legs hurt...its been a rough past month for him!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

when my dog was a pup i gave him center femur bones (beef).
when he was teething i use to put my hands in a bowl of ice water
and then massage his gums. sometimes i placed ice in a plastic. then i 
would take a hammer and bash the ice cubes. then i would put some
in his bowl or hand feed him a few peices.

when my dog had pano i use to massage his legs. sometimes i would
fill a towel with ice and rub his legs. i also gave him plenty of
crate time and i only walked him a short distance. no running or
jumping.

i don't know how the calicium will effect your dog.


----------

